# Help: Weinmann DP18 wheels any good?



## musa (22 Aug 2011)

I'm after a new wheelset and someone offered me a set of Weinmann DP18 for 90 with tyres innertubes and that

Just needed a second opinion really. Worth it? Let me know soon as please


----------



## amaferanga (23 Aug 2011)

What hubs and spokes? How much do they weigh? They're decent rims but often built up on cheap hubs with cheap spokes so they weigh a LOT.


----------



## colinr (23 Aug 2011)

What are you going to put them on? For knocking about in the city they'll be fine.

I'd ask how much use they've seen and what the tyres are. You can buy the wheelset new for £110, so if they're well worn with crappy tyres that might be a better bet.


----------



## musa (23 Aug 2011)

amaferanga said:


> What hubs and spokes? How much do they weigh? They're decent rims but often built up on cheap hubs with cheap spokes so they weigh a LOT.



they the standard ones...yeh they are weighty compared to me last recent pair but they feel solid




colinr said:


> What are you going to put them on? For knocking about in the city they'll be fine.
> 
> I'd ask how much use they've seen and what the tyres are. You can buy the wheelset new for £110, so if they're well worn with crappy tyres that might be a better bet.



commuting really, i cycle everywhere pretty much
they got gatorskins on so been used but kept well


----------



## colinr (24 Aug 2011)

£90 with Gatorskins for commuting use sounds ok to me.
A few hundred extra grams on the wheels isn't going to make much difference.


----------



## musa (24 Aug 2011)

colinr said:


> £90 with Gatorskins for commuting use sounds ok to me.
> A few hundred extra grams on the wheels isn't going to make much difference.


They certainly got weight but feel solid I must admit


----------



## Zoiders (24 Aug 2011)

musa said:


> they the standard ones...yeh they are weighty compared to me last recent pair but they feel solid
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The rims do not make the the wheelset.

You can have DP18 rims built up around any kind of hub, there isn't a set type of hub that comes with that rim.


----------



## musa (24 Aug 2011)

Zoiders said:


> The rims do not make the the wheelset.
> 
> You can have DP18 rims built up around any kind of hub, there isn't a set type of hub that comes with that rim.



Oh ok cheers for that just relaying the info I got from
The guy. Oh well


----------

